# Good Smoking Recipes



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

Looking for your favorite smoking recipes... Principally fish-based, since the misses is pescetarian. Salmon, swordfish, halibut, haddock... all welcome!


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

What is pescetarian? My H did Cornish game hens on Saturday. Yummmm. Smoked chicken salad for lunch today.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

Pescetarianism


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Good smoking recipes are bluegrass, Kentucky bluegrass, featherbed bent and northern California sensemilia.


----------



## Bob Davis (Nov 5, 2014)

pescestarian is they eat fish (only). 

like "pisces", the "fish".

wow, did I ever get the wrong idea from the thread title.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

I would starve.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I do the grilled half-salmon on the cedar shingle thing. I like to do it over coals but it works for gas grilles too. I prefer sockeye or coho. Their meat holds together well for grilling, but coho can be hard to find. I have a buddy who fishes Alaska each year and I pay him to fly me a crate of coho in whenever he is up there. 

Just go to a hardware store and buy a cedar roofing shingle, oil and S&P the salmon and make sure your remove the rib bones. Soak the plank in water and lay the salmon on it then put it on the grille. Some guys don't soak the shingle, or they will lay the shingle right on the coals...but I don't. Cover it up and let the heat steam the salmon. Wait about 10 minutes and turn it over on the plank and another 10 minutes covered. Then you can take it off the plank and put it on the grille directly for the burn lines.


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

bandit.45 said:


> I do the grilled half-salmon on the cedar shingle thing. I like to do it over coals but it works for gas grilles too. I prefer sockeye or coho. Their meat holds together well for grilling, but coho can be hard to find. I have a buddy who fishes Alaska each year and I pay him to fly me a crate of coho in whenever he is up there.
> 
> Just go to a hardware store and buy a cedar roofing shingle, oil and S&P the salmon and make sure your remove the rib bones. Soak the plank in water and lay the salmon on it then put it on the grille. Some guys don't soak the shingle, or they will lay the shingle right on the coals...but I don't. Cover it up and let the heat steam the salmon. Wait about 10 minutes and turn it over on the plank and another 10 minutes covered. Then you can take it off the plank and put it on the grille directly for the burn lines.


maybe this is paranoid, but how do you know the cedar from the hardware store is not treated with some toxic crap? you can get food grade cedar from amazon and other places. Though I acknowledge it may very well come from the same place...


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

ScrambledEggs said:


> maybe this is paranoid, but how do you know the cedar from the hardware store is not treated with some toxic crap? you can get food grade cedar from amazon and other places. Though I acknowledge it may very well come from the same place...


Er....I dunno.

Cedar already has natural rot-resistant oils in it. I don't see why they would need to treat it.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

When I was visiting the Outer Banks last year, I had some great smoked Yellow Fin Tuna BBQ, here is a link to a good recipe.

Smoked Yellow-Fin Tuna - BBQ Backyard - BBQ Pitmaster Social Network


----------

